# Griff Training Pics



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Been training my griff, and starting to realize why I chose a griffon, they go into any cover what so ever.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Griffs like the thick stuff? :?

















:O•-: :O•-: :O•-:


----------



## bkelz (Dec 3, 2010)

supposedly mine is already trained?....but not sure what to do even if i took mine out. i got my weimaraner about a week ago.


----------

